# Female apisto barricading herself in a cave with a clutch of eggs



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is pretty funny to watch. The entrance to the coconut shell is not that small so it takes her a while to bring all this sand. But she keeps at it and eventually does it perfectly. Very cute.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

neet! fish are amazing


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

And I was hoping for a video...... lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> And I was hoping for a video...... lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha sorry my first post should have said "funny to watch live".


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

What apistogramma's are you keeping?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

rhennessey said:


> What apistogramma's are you keeping?


These are Ap. Rubrolineata. I also keep Ap. Piaroa (aka Breitbinden, which I see you keep too) and Ap. sp. Nanay/Melgar in different tanks. I also have 2 male Borelliis in the same tank as the Rubrolineatas.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fry likely coming out soon. If you look closely enough you can see the female's nose sticking out of the cave. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Father getting impatient 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

... and he wants me to back off. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

